# Trek 1000 2005



## Mainardi (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi there,
I just looked at 2005 Trek 1000 in the internet. It looked great for me.
Some improvals on the 2004 model. (Carbon fork) nicer paint job... I'm highly tented to buy one of these when it's available round here in Brazil. My intention is to make some upgrades on it. Replace the rims for more reliable ones. Change the Sora/Tiagra components for a full 105 gruppo and replace the pedals for a look PP 337.
Is it a good setting for and road entry guy? The 1000 frame is nice?
Waiting for your commments.
Seeya and sorry for my english...


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

Why not just get the 1500? Ultegra/105 mix of components, sturdy Bontrager wheels and a lighter frame at a price that should be less than the 1000 and all your upgrades. Unfortanatly the paint scheme is not as cool as the orange/white of the 1000.


----------



## Mainardi (Apr 29, 2004)

*Half price on 105*

I would love to get a 1500. It's too expensive, considering the price double here in Brasil. And considering i'll get the 105 on half price... I loved the orange/white paint.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

Mainardi said:


> I would love to get a 1500. It's too expensive, considering the price double here in Brasil. And considering i'll get the 105 on half price... I loved the orange/white paint.


Good points. Check airfares, would it be possible for you take a vacation in the U.S, bring a junker bike with you and return with a "used" new bike that you paid U.S. price for? I have had a couple of people fly in from Bermuda and do it. The airfare and bike cost less than the bike alone would cost there.


----------



## Mainardi (Apr 29, 2004)

*Airfares not so cheap*

Thanks for your advice.
My Gary Fisher HKEK (Mtb) was bought in US by phone. At a incredible price and a friend brought it to me to Brasil. Now I can't count on him, he's living in Chile.
So I think my only option is to get this Trek 1000 "upgraded". I'll be patient and wait for the '05 model reaches Brasil.


----------

